# The Alder?



## slowp (Apr 17, 2011)

The little bit I saw did not look like an alder. I wasn't wearing my glasses and was doing a couple other things. 

Was it?


----------



## realitycheck (Apr 17, 2011)

I dont know my trees, but too me it looked like the tree they drug up to the landing and the one he was cutting was completely different trees.


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 28, 2011)

i thought it looked like a fir but i do not know my PNW trees that well


----------

